# 3 back-to-back Swaps/shows coming up in the S.E. in FEB & MARCH 2019



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 16, 2018)

Happy Holidays CABE'rs!
While you (hopefully) have a little time-off over the Holidays.... keep in mind 3 South Eastern US back-to-back SWAPS/Shows coming up on us, quickly,  in 2019 ...... and it's time to start making your plans!!
>>>>>>  coming up in the S.E. (N.C. - GA - TN) starting FEB 2nd in Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coasters @schwinndoggy organizer) then the next is MARCH 2nd in Commerce, GA ("Pedal to the Metal") that I organize .......... then next is "Get-A-Grip" on MARCH 23rd in Cleveland, TN that @Toysoldier organizes .....
The Hurricane Coaster's Swap/Show is already listed in the Swap/Show/Event forum..... (INDOOR Event!)
The "Pedal-to-the-Metal" and the "Get-A-Grip" Events in March will be posted soon! (both Outdoor Events)
(Mark those dates! 2/02/19 and 3/02/19 and 3/23/19)
Happy Tinkering!! .... CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2018)

Merry Christmas Dave and all of theCabe! Thanks for the mention, Dave! The Hurricane swap meet and show this February will be way bigger and 2 more classes were added to the show! It is free to enter and free to vote on the bikes!
Be there!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh ya, here are 7 of our 9 trophies made!


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 3, 2019)

What does the day look like at GET-A-GRIP Inc. 2019? We provide a live DJ playing music and keeping you informed, food vendors so you don't go hungry and a huge playground for kids. Now here is just a small example of some of the other things that happen in the quick 5 hours.

10 AM doors open for registration and set up for all show and vendor participants. Vendor spots are $10 each and show participations are $5 each. There is a show area to park show bikes and a show area to park Show Ride-On;s. Spectators can begin to enter and asked to donate a $1 to the American Cancer Society for their entry.

11 AM Poker Run starts with registration and ride. Poker Hands are $5 each and you can purchase up to 100 hands. This is an eight mile trip on a beautiful Greenway with 6 poker hand stops along the way to draw a card.  Top 3 hands at the end win Prizes

12 Noon Vendor and Show registration ends along with the Poker Run participation.
No motor vehicle traffic is allowed in the vendor or show area until after the show is over.
Judging starts at noon.

1 PM Everyone in the Poker Run must be back with their poker cards turned in.
Presentation of Bicyclist of the Year and plaque awarded to the 2019 Winner.

1:30 PM Poker Run winners will be announced and prizes given to the top 3 hands.

2 PM Unveiling of the 2020 Giveaway Bicycle.

2:30 PM Long Distance Award announced.

2;45 Award Ceremony: Top 20 Bicycle awards, Top 6 Ride-On awards, Peoples Choice, Best Thinking Outside the Box award with cash, Best of Show Ride-On award with cash, Best of show Bicycle award with cash. Then we end the day giving away two bicycles. The first name drawn will chose between a 1939 Elgin and an Antique Archaeology bicycle. The second name drawn will take the one that is left.

Yes we pack a lot into our show each year and as sponsors increase we will continue to do more. Find a show that does more than us while raising money for the fight against Cancer? We want to be: The must go to bicycle show in the world! We look forward to seeing you on March 23, 2019!


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 3, 2019)




----------

